# Any nutritionists here?



## SizzlininIN (Jan 10, 2008)

Curious if there are any nutritionist here?  If so, would you mind answering some questions?


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 10, 2008)

What kinda questions?


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jan 10, 2008)

I've started eating healthier....3 healthy meals a day + snacks in between and lots of water. I'm concerned about the nutrition I'm getting into my body. I know that I need certain amounts of certain things in order for my body to function properly.

Granted I'd like to loose 10 pounds but I'm more interested in eating healthier. I know by doing so I will be able to drop the pounds fairly easily. Prior I skipped meals like crazy and then gorged on whatever I wanted didn't care about the nutritional value, I drank a lot of pop and smoked. 

I've been adding up my calories and see that I'm usually around 1,500 calories a day. I'm also either right at or just a little below or above the requirements for cholesterol, sodium, carbohydrates, fiber, sugar and protein. I start my new fitness program tomorrow and will be using weights and treadmill so I know that I will be building muscle. I need to know what I should do to adjust my diet to accomidate this workout. I know I will need to up my protein but how much?

I need to know with working out with weights 3 x's a week and walking 5-7 days a week (either on the treadmill or outdoors) how do I adjust my healthy eating plans so that I get the right nutrients.


----------



## Caine (Jan 10, 2008)

You said you're currently consuming about 1500 calories a day, without exercise, but didn't say if you are losing weight that way. 

Here's my advice, as a nutritionist and a personal trainer, given the above information about your planned exercise program:

1. Increase your calorie intake to about 2000 calories a day.

2. Your diet should consist of 30% protein, 40% carbohydrates, and 30% fats, with less than 10% saturated fat. 

3. Consume more carbohydrates than protein BEFORE your weight sessions. Carbs before your workout will act as a catylist for fat burning. The first 15 to 20 minutes of cardiovascular exercise burns carbohydrates. Anything after that is burning fat.

4. Consume more protein than carbohydrates AFTER your weight sessions. Protein is required within 30 minutes of destroying your muscle tissue to assist in building more muscle tissue, but you still need carbs after your workout to replenish your glycogen stores. 

5. Be sure to consume copious amounts of fiber with your carbohydrates, to minimize blood sugar spikes.

6. Protein, especially dairy based protein, before bedtime will help you sleep and feed your muscles while you sleep. 

7. If you do your weigh training in the evenings, don't be surprised if you perspire profusely in your sleep. That's your muscles rebuilding themselves.

8. Remember that muscle consumes 13 calories per pound per day, just being muscle, so as you gain muscle you will need to adjust your calorie intake accordingly.

9. I recommend getting yourself a scale that gives you your body fat percentage as well as your weight, so you know when to increase your calorie intake.

10. Keep yourself hydrated. expecially during exercise, but don't get carried away. Too much water can reduce the electrolytes in your body enough to cause serious health prolems, including the major one; DEATH!


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 10, 2008)

I second all of that, GREAT advice, Caine.

There are websites out there that do a fairly good job of calculating your daily caloric intake, as well as what to do in order to reach your goals in a healthy, realistic manner. Also, I know there has been a lot of debate about "eating what you are" in relation to your blood type, and there are some truths in it. Might be worth looking into.



Sounds like you are on the right track. 3 squares, and snacking on healthy foods, are the way to go. Incorporate veggies and fruits as snacks, and some fiber, and jump start your furnace. 

Exercise, but do NOT over do it. Give your body a chance to recoup. Muscle burns fat, in turn burning calories. Cardio helps get your metabolism up, and keeps it up with the addition of health snacks and eating routine.

Biggest advise I can give, if you want something "off the plan", eat it. Everything in moderation. If you supres your urges and cravings, chances are when you DO break down, you are going to gorge yourself and over do it. Just stay realistic about things.

It is never a diet, it is a lifestyle change.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks so much for all the great advice. I haven't gotten on a scale to see what I've lost so far....I don't own one but will take your advice. I do go to work tonight and will weigh myself on theirs. I do believe if I had to guess I've lost about 2-3 pounds in the last week and a half. I notice a subtle change in my body. I've never been one to weigh myself all the time I just have always went by the way my clothes felt. But when I decided to get healthy boy was I surprised to realize the amount I'd gained and ignored. Oh well that can be fixed.
Thanks again for all the great advise. I'm on my way to work so I will print the information off so that I can read it a few more times.

P.S. I do plan on my Friday nights when I go out to dinner with my husband not to deprive myself but to not go crazy. I'll enjoy smaller portions of those things I love. Its my way of rewarding myself.


----------



## redkitty (Jan 10, 2008)

Sizz, I'm doing the same plan you mentioned here.  I strength train with dumbbells (lunges, squats, dead lifts etc) 3 days per week and walk/jog 4-6 days per week.  I plug all my food & exercise into Calorie Count Plus - Free, Intelligent, Online Dieting which has really helped me.  I even add all my own recipes into the recipe analyzer, it's awesome!

Great posts Caine & Tatt!!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 10, 2008)

You need to eat enough to lose weight if you eat way to little your body can go in a famine/starvation mode then it will burn less calories that what it normally burns.


----------



## Caine (Jan 10, 2008)

SizzlininIN said:


> I do plan on my Friday nights when I go out to dinner with my husband not to deprive myself but to not go crazy. I'll enjoy smaller portions of those things I love. Its my way of rewarding myself.


 
When you go to a restaurant, ask the waiter to bring a take-away box WITH your meal. Then put at least half of everything they served you into the box before you start eating and take it home for friends, relatives, or a couple of weekday lunches. If they bring a basket of baked goods, ask them to please remove it. Simple carbohydrates, i.e. anything white (white bread, white rice, white potatoes), are your mortal enemy. If your meal comes with french fries, ask if they can substitute sweet potato fries instead. If it comes with rice, ask if they have brown rice. If it comes with macaroni, ask about whole grain macaroni. If they find you annoying, *TOUGH!* If they accomodate you, let your tip reflect their cooperation.


----------

